# Green Roadmaster Luxury Liner Transformation



## KingOBO (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## KingOBO (Mar 28, 2018)

Been waiting a long time for this day.  Found a men's frame! Needs to be repainted.


----------



## KingOBO (Mar 29, 2018)

My ladies bike is 1953 stamped in excellent condition except my headlight has some rust on top.    I'm unsure as to the date of this mens frame if anyone can help.  

Pre restoration questions/insights : 

Aside from the tank all parts will fit?  I have both forks/springers but I heard they may be different lengths.  

What type of paint/powder coat should I buy for this and is there a methodology to doing it better either way?  

What is the actual paint color name "green" does anyone know a company supplying vintage colors ? 

What were the actual wheels that were on the bike?  Hub model?  

What handle grips come with the bike I have a white set and a set of black with red gem set? 

****Im looking for a nice front headlight green in color, I will have some extra parts including a set of forks/w springs, old seat, old rear rack, handle bars, stem, if anyone wants to trade.  Probably available in a couple weeks when I get things sorted.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 29, 2018)

I'm not sure of the exact date of your frame. Your girls is a '53 which is the only year green was offered on the LL. So technically the boys frame would not be correct for a green LL. So are you going to rob the green girls bike of its parts for this? If so I feel that would be a shame to ruin a nice girls bike. There is no source for vintage bike paint other than some Schwinn stuff sold by Aaron and others. You would have to have the green matched. No vintage bikes ever had powder coat. All parts except tank, seat, grips should be the same as your girls bike. Measure the length of the head tubes on both bikes to see if they are the same (for fork). V/r Shawn


----------



## KingOBO (Mar 29, 2018)

Thanks Shawn great info I know we've chatted before on the Roadmaster frames.  You have a lot of great info, I was hoping you would give your 2 cents.  Im creating this bike for my enjoyment of men's bikes, I know some fellas like women's bikes but they aren't for me.  I will offer the womens frame for sale w or w/o headbage after my build out, maybe someone who loves womens bikes will pick it up. 

I like your suggestion with staying away from powder coat to keep it more original.  Can you put me in touch with Aaron to see if he can assist me with paint sales. 

Although the bike won't be exact via date codes it will be a nice all original oem bike in great condition aside from repainted frame.  I think I'm going to take a picture of it in a field like yours too!


----------



## davidhybrid (Mar 29, 2018)

Hey OBO, I cant wait to see the finished green. Congrats on getting it going. I am working on a 51 LL... do you have any leads for a headlight w/ lens? It can be ROUGH. Preferably original —Thanks Dave


----------



## KingOBO (Mar 30, 2018)

Thanks Dave I just broke down the frame and are prepping it for paint.  I'll post some pictures as I go.   I'l keep my eye open for you on the light and lens in my travels.  I just saw a nice green one with a superficial rusty interior sell for over well over 100 .  Your model should be easier to locate.  

My needs if any caber has a line on them:

Original Men's tank preferrably 53 green or another small horn button style.  I would consider other options tank years but wouldn't want the paint of another year to be pristine because it will be repainted to match.    

More of a want then a need, green front light offers.  

This post may go dormant but feel free to private message me anytime if anyone comes across the above parts.


----------



## davidhybrid (Apr 1, 2018)

thanks so much


----------

